
One must imagine Sisyphus LOL-ing - visakanv
https://medium.com/@visakanv/one-must-imagine-sisyphus-lol-ing-565f2bad0340#.4tmg83pz6
======
visakanv
The title of the post is a riff off of Albert Camus's essay The Myth Of
Sisyphus [1]. He made a comparison between the absurdity of Sisyphus's curse
(to roll a stone up a hill, over and over, forever) and the absurdity of
everyday existence. He concluded that we should imagine Sisyphus happy.

I think Camus was indulging in some wishful thinking there. I think happiness
is too much to expect or demand, and having that expectation ironically leads
to dissatisfaction and unhappiness.

The only "way out" (or "way in", if you like to be Eastern/Zen about it) is to
learn to laugh at the absurdity of it all.

_____

[1] [http://dbanach.com/sisyphus.htm](http://dbanach.com/sisyphus.htm)

